# Victoria



## Nymphaion (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

wir haben heute __ Victoria cruziana, Victoria 'Longwood Hybrid' und Euryale ferox getopft. Alle drei laufen auf Deutsch unter '__ Riesenseerose' bzw. '__ Stachelseerose'. Sie kommen aus Südamerika, bzw. Ostasien und bekommen riesige Blätter und Blüten. Sie zu vermehren ist schwierig, und noch schwieriger ist es sie zu transportieren und an einen neuen Platz zu gewöhnen. Deswegen sind sie in der Regel auch nirgends zu kaufen.

Unsere Pflanzen haben jetzt drei bis vier Blätter und werden in wenigen Wochen riesig sein mit Blattdurchmessern über einem Meter. Ende August können wir dann mit Blüten rechnen. 

 

Das ist Victoria cruziana aus dem südlichen Argentinien. Wir haben Samen vom südlichsten bekannten Standort ausgesät, einem See der im Sommer Wassertemperaturen von 'nur' 26° C hat. Sie sollte also mit unseren Temperaturen klar kommen. Ein Exemplar bleibt im Gewächshaus, das andere setzen wir in einen ganz flachen Freilandteich (Wassertiefe 40 cm und 90 qm Fläche)

 

Das ist die 'Longwood Hybrid'. Sie ist eine Primärhybride aus den beiden Wildarten Victoria cruziana und Victoria amazonica. Sie gilt als robusteste aller Victorias. Auch mit ihr werden wir einen Versuch im Freiland machen.

 

Auf dem Bild könnt ihr sehen wie groß dieser Sämling schon ist. 

Euryale ferox ist leider furchtbar mickerig. Auch mit ihr probieren wir es drinnen und draussen. 

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden und stelle hier in den nächsten Wochen weitere Bilder ein.


----------



## cpt.nemo (17. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Wow, kann ich da nur sagen


----------



## Eugen (17. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

ich sag nix.


----------



## Kolja (22. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hallo Werner,

was macht Viktoria?


----------



## Nymphaion (23. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Beide Victorias machen Fortschritte, auch wenn man im ersten Moment glaubt sie würden 'rückwärts'  wachsen. Die Blätter der Victorias sind sehr empfindlich auf Berührungen. Wenn man etwas auf sie legt (und sei es auch nur eine Münze oder ähnliches), dann stirbt das Blatt an dieser Stelle ab. Beim Transport der Pflanzen kann man eine Berührung der Blätter natürlich nicht vermeiden. Deswegen sterben die vorhandenen Blätter nach dem Einpflanzen zunächst einmal ab. Gleichzeitig bilden sich aber neue Blätter.

 

Victoria cruziana hat das erste Blatt mit deutlichem Rand gebildet. Von den ursprünglichen Blätter ist noch eines übrig, ein weiteres taucht gerade auf.

 

Longwood hat bereits zwei ursprüngliche Blätter verloren, ein neues flaches und ein neues mit ganz leichtem Rand gebildet. Ein drittes neues ist grade am Auftauchen. 

Da für die nächsten zwei Wochen Hitze angesagt ist, dürften sich beide zügig weiter entwickeln.


----------



## Kolja (26. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hallo Werner,

schon interessante Pflanzen. Wie überleben die nur bei aller Empfindlichkeit in freier Natur? Berührungslosigkeit ist ja da nicht gegeben.


----------



## Nymphaion (6. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hallo,

die Victorias haben sich weiterentwickelt. Inzwischen sind die sich auflösenden Blätter deutlich in der Minderheit und jedes neu auftauchende Blatt ist größer das vorige. 

 

Victoria cruziana hat bereits einen schönen Rand an seinen Blättern. Allerdings sind die Blätter noch 'klein'  - mit etwa 25 cm Durchmesser. 

 

Victoria 'Longwood Hybrid' entwickelt sich deutlich kräftiger. Hier sind die Ränder immer noch nur angedeutet, aber der Durchmesser der Blätter liegt bereits bei knapp 50 cm. 

In der Natur sind beide Pflanzen nicht empfindlich. Das mit der Berührung ist dort kein Problem, es ist ja niemand da der die Pflanzen in eine Schachtel stopft und dort tagelang drin lässt. 'Normale' Berührung ertragen die Pflanzen, aber nicht wenn Blatt auf Blatt gelegt wird ohne Wasser dazwischen.


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hallo,

heute kommt das erste Bild unserer Victoria cruziana aus dem Freiland. Sie hat ebenfalls drei Schwimmblätter wie ihre Schwester im Gewächshaus und die Größe ist praktisch identisch. Die Gewitter in der vergangenen Nacht hat sie unbeschadet überstanden. 

 

Die Longwood Hybride im Gewächshaus wird mit jedem Tag größer. Jetzt taucht das sechste Blatt auf. Auf dem Mäuerchen im Hintergrund steht eine Saatschale die 40 cm breit ist. Das habe ich pink markiert damit ihr einen Eindruck davon habt wie groß die Blätter der Victoria bereits sind.


----------



## mimo (8. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Wow, ein Blatt ist so groß wie mein Mini-Teich ;-)
Tolle Pflanzen!

LG
Miriam


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Jetzt kommt die Bewährungsprobe für die Victoria im Freiland. Für unseren und den Nachbarlandkreis sind schwere Unwetter mit Hagel mit Korngrößen um die 2 cm angesagt. Der Himmel ist schon total schwarz. Wir haben alles so gut es geht unwetterfest gemacht, aber die Victoria im Teich können wir natürlich nicht schützen. In zwei Stunden werde ich mehr wissen.


----------



## niri (10. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hallo Werner,

ich drücke euch ganz fest die Daumen, dass es bei euch keinen Hagel gibt :beten.

LG
Ina


----------



## Alexandros (10. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hallo Werner

tolle Fotos 
hier ist es vorher fast dunkel wie die Nacht geworden, aber es gab zum Glück nur ein paar Tropfen, jetzt scheint wieder die Sonne, hoffentlich kommt da nichtsmehr  

Zu den Victorias, wieviel Fläche sollte man denen denn bieten? Würden 2x2m reichen?

Wenn man diese in einem frostfreien Gewächshaus hätte, könnte man davon ausgehen dass die Sämlinge aus der untergegangenen Blüte im nächsten Jahr wieder eine/mehrere im Folgejahr von selbst wächst ?


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hallo,

das Unwetter ist durchgezogen und wir hatten Unmengen Regen. Im Hof stehen immer noch riesige Pfützen. Hagel war zum Glück keiner dabei. Victoria hat das alles ungerührt weggesteckt. 

Nördlich und südlich von uns mussten alle Feuerwehren ausrücken, denn Brücken und Unterführungen wurden massenhaft unpassierbar.

@Alexandros

2x2 m müsste ausreichen. Ich weiss von einem Amerikaner der eine Victoria einmal in einer Badewanne gezogen hat. Schön war das nicht, aber es hat funktioniert.

Im Teich werden von allein keine Sämlinge auftauchen. Erstens erfriert der Samen im Winter, und selbst wenn er das nicht täte, braucht er zum Keimen doch eine Spezialbehandlung (Häutchen über dem Operculum entfernen) und Temperaturen um die 30° C.


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Victoria cruziana einen Tag nach dem Unwetter. Ist doch ein bisschen gerupft worden, scheint ihr aber nichts auszumachen.


----------



## Christine (12. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Toll, aber wenn ich die in meinen Teich stelle, ist er wegen Überfüllung geschlossen 

Werner, erwartest Du da dieses Jahr noch Blüten?


----------



## Nymphaion (24. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hallo,

seit den letzten Aufnahmen sind fast zwei Wochen vergangen und in der ganzen Zeit hat es nahezu jeden Tag geregnet. Auch im Gewächshaus war es deutlich kühler als in den Wochen zuvor. Bei beiden Victorias scheint es im Moment eine fixe Anzahl Blätter zu geben. Sie haben immer vier Blätter. Sobald ein fünftes sich entfaltet, löst sich das älteste Blatt auf.

 

Die Longwood Hybride ist die wüchsigste von allen Pflanzen. Ihre Blätter haben jetzt einen Durchmesser von über 70 cm. 

 

Victoria cruziana im Gewächshausbecken ist kleiner und zickt etwas rum. 

 

Victoria cruziana im Freiland steht auf keinen Fall schlechter da als ihre Schwester im Gewächshaus. Die Temperatur scheint für sie wirklich nicht das Thema zu sein. 

Vor zwei Tagen haben wir alle drei Pflanzen kräftig gedüngt. Ich bin gespannt ob man das jetzt am Wachstum merkt.


----------



## Nymphaion (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hallo,

sechs Wochen sind jetzt vergangen seit dem Pflanzen der Victorias und eine Woche seit dem letzten Düngen. Da es in der letzten Zeit viel geregnet hat und ich heftig im Büro beschäftigt war, bin ich erst heute dazu gekommen mir die Pflanzen wieder einmal genauer anzuschauen. Alle drei haben jetzt Knospen!

 

Victoria Longwood Hybrid im Gewächshaus hat die größte Knospe, ich vermute dass sie sich innert der nächsten sieben Tage öffnet.

 

Die nächstgroße Knospe hat Victoria cruziana im Gewächshaus. Sie braucht wohl ein paar Tage mehr um sich zu entfalten.

 

Die größte Überraschung war aber die Victoria cruziana im Freiland. Auch sie hat eine Knospe, auch wenn sie noch ganz unten an der Pflanze sitzt. Die Temperaturen vom Juli habt ihr ja alle miterlebt, und trotzdem gibt es jetzt eine Knospe bei reiner Freilandhaltung ohne jegliche Heizung. Es hat sich wohl doch ausgezahlt Samen vom südlichsten Standort der Victoria cruziana zu verwenden (Südliches Argentinien). 

Übrigens musste ich alle drei Bilder bearbeiten damit ich die Wasserspiegelung einigermaßen los wurde. Dabei wurden leider die Farben etwas verändert.


----------



## mimo (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Und? Hat sich schon eine Knospe geöffnet?
*ganzgespanntvordembildschirmhock*

Grüßle
Miriam


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hallo Mirjam,

nix hat sich bis jetzt getan. Das kalte Wetter der letzte Woche hat zum absoluten Stillstand geführt.


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hallo,

die Knospen sind alle hängengeblieben - aber es war bis gestern auch ständig kalt. Gut entwickelt haben sich dagegen alle Blätter. Die Victorias sind riesig geworden, was man ganz gut im Vergleich zu den Seerosenblüten in der Umgebung sehen kann. 

 

 

Im Freiland haben die kleinsten __ Frösche festgestellt dass man prima auf den Victoria-Blättern hocken kann:


----------



## Nymphaion (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Sie blüht! Gestern Nacht hat sich unsere erste Victoria cruziana geöffnet. Schon am Nachmittag hatten wir gesehen, dass sich in der Knospe Risse gebildet hatten und kurz darauf war auch schon der typische Duft nach Ananas zu riechen.

 

Um halb Zehn Nachts hatte sich dann die erste Blüte fast vollständig geöffnet. Sie ist in dieser ersten Nacht vollkommen weiß. 

 

Unsere Mitarbeiterinnen Erna und Rosmarie wussten natürlich auch, dass sich die Blüte vermutlich in dieser Nacht öffnen würde, und sie kamen nach dem 'Tatort' noch in die Gärtnerei gefahren um sich die Schönheit aus nächster Nähe anzuschauen.

 

In der Früh hatte sich die Blüte dann schon verfärbt und ist seitdem leicht rosafarben. Sie wird sich bis morgen tief rosarot umfärben. Wir haben das Ereignis in der Zeitung publik gemacht und öffnen morgen Nacht von neun bis zehn die Gärtnerei für Besucher.


----------



## Inken (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Unglaublich..

Und unglaublich schön!!

Ich gratuliere zu dieser ganz besonderen Blüte einer ganz besonderen Pflanze in einer ganz besonderen Gärtnerei!


----------



## Conny (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

 Glückwunsch Werner 
schade, dass ich sooo weit weg bin


----------



## mimo (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Oooooh, wie schön!
Glückwunsch!

Grüße von
Miriam


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hallo Werner,
tolle Blüte.
Wie war's denn? Kamen spätabends Besucher, um sich dieses Naturschauspiel anzuschauen?
Hattet ihr die Möglichkeit, vll. 1, 2, 3 Fotos für uns hier zu machen... die wir alle viel zu weit entfernt wohnen?


----------



## Nymphaion (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hallo,

unsere Victorias haben fleissig weiter geblüht. Gestern hat noch einmal Victoria cruziana geblüht, und das wird wohl die letzte Blüte für diese Saison gewesen sein.

Victoria 'Longwood Hybrid' hatte am 2. Oktober ihre vermutlich letzte Blüte. Es sind zwar bei beiden Pflanzen noch Knospen da, aber wenn die Temperaturen jetzt nicht doch nochmal ansteigen, werden sie sich kaum öffnen. 

 

Das ist die Longwood Hybride an ihrem zweiten Tag.


----------



## Conny (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hallo Werner,

eine Schönheit


----------



## Blumenfreud (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Die ist echt unglaubliche schön - und da spricht der pure Neid aus mir


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Boah, na klasse.... möcht' ich auch haben!


----------



## Hidden (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hallo Werner
Könntest du nochmal zusammenfassen wie das Experiment mit Victoria im Freiland verlaufen ist und welche Art im Freiland am besten gewachsen ist? Ich hab leider den Überblick verloren welche Pflanzen im Gewächshaus waren und welche draußen. 

lg
Moritz


----------



## Moonlight (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Und in welcher Teichtiefe steht die Freiland-Victoria?

Mandy


----------



## Nymphaion (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Im Freiland steht eine Victoria cruziana, im Gewächshaus eine Victoria cruziana und eine 'Longwood Hybrid'. Sowohl im Freiland als auch im Gewächshaus stehen die Pflanzen ganz flach, sie haben nur rund 15 cm Wasser über den Wurzeln.

Die Victorias im Gewächshaus (ungeheizt) haben beide geblüht. Die Victoria cruziana ist schlechter gestartet, hat dann aber aufgeholt und fast vier Wochen vor der 'Longwood Hybrid' zu blühen begonnen. 

Die Victoria im Freiland konnte Anfangs mit den Gewächshauspflanzen mithalten. Dann kam der verregnete Juli und sie fiel deutlich zurück. Ab August wurde es wieder warm und sie machte einen deutlichen Wachstumsschub. Zum Blühen hat es leider nicht gereicht.

Im nächsten Jahr möchte ich die Victorias vier Wochen früher aussäen und schon Ende Mai auspflanzen. Ich habe jetzt auch Saatgut vom südlichsten Standort der Victoria cruziana aus Argentinien. Angeblich wird es dort im Sommer nicht wärmer als bei uns in einem guten Jahr. Mal schauen ob diese Pflanzen dann im Freiland blühen.


----------



## Moonlight (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Moin Werner,



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Sowohl im Freiland als auch im Gewächshaus stehen die Pflanzen ganz flach, sie haben nur rund 15 cm Wasser über den Wurzeln.



Danke für die Info 




Nymphaion schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch Saatgut vom südlichsten Standort der Victoria cruziana aus Argentinien. Angeblich wird es dort im Sommer nicht wärmer als bei uns in einem guten Jahr. Mal schauen ob diese Pflanzen dann im Freiland blühen.



Das klingt gut. Und wann versendest Du die Pflänzchen an uns? Da gibt es sicher einige (mich eingeschlossen) die eine Victoria gerne im Teich hätten 

Mandy


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hallo,

ich hätte es nicht für möglich gehalten, aber es hat sich nochmal eine Victoria-Blüte geöffnet. Sie ist nicht nur unglaublich spät dran, sie hat auch noch eine unglaubliche Schau abgezogen, denn ihre Blüte hat sich nach der ersten Nacht in einem Muster verändert, wie es keine ihrer Vorgängerinnen im Sommer gemacht hat. 

 

Nach der ersten Nacht sah die Blüte noch ganz normal aus. 

 

Nach der zweiten Nacht fand eine spektakuläre Umfärbung statt. 

Ob wir 2012 Victorias anbieten werden kann ich noch nicht sagen, wir diskutieren im Moment noch das Für und Wider. Es ist eine heikle Sache, denn es sind nun einmal keine simplen Pflanzen die man irgendwo pflanzt und dann sich selbst überlässt. Wir haben leider die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass gerade seltene und anspruchsvolle Pflanzen von unerfahrenen Liebhabern gekauft und im Eiltempo ins Jenseits befördert werden. Schuld hat dann selbstverständlich der Erzeuger gehabt, und die Rechnung wird nicht bezahlt bzw. man fordert das Geld zurück. Sowas können wir uns als kleiner Betrieb einfach nicht leisten und ein großer Betrieb wird sich niemals mit einer Pflanze befassen die einen so winzigen Markt hat.


----------



## Christine (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Boah, die ist ja toll. 

Das Problem mit den "Laien"-Gärtnern ist ärgerlich. Ich kann auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, wie der Gesetzgeber verlangen kann, das man für eine Pflanze genauso gewährleisten muss wie für ein Radio oder sowas.  Das ist doch wieder so ein hirniger Versuch, Natur  in Schema F zu pressen. Und das geht nunmal nicht (oder in die Hose).


----------



## Eugen (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hoi Werner

vll. kannst du ja an "ausgewählte" Laiengärtner versenden.
Ich kenn da jemand,der würde seinen Teich in der Mitte sogar freiräumen,um Platz für so´ne stachelige Schönheit zu haben.


----------



## Diogenes (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Das mit der Gewährleistung ist ein Ärgerniss. Es gibt Leute die nicht begreifen das man Natur nicht total durchplanen kann. Auch wenn ich versuche perfekte Bedingungen für eine Pflanze zu schaffen Pech kann man immer haben. und wenn es nix wird ist der Gärtner schuld. In meiner Zeit als Verkäufer bei einem bekannten Baumarkt habe ich da so meine Erfahrungen gemacht. Beispiel Weinachtsstern. Die Leute kaufen sie, tragen sie bei minusgraden ungeschützt draußen herum und wenn die Pflanze dan eingeht ist selbstverständlich der Gärtner schuld.


----------



## Nymphaion (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Ganz schlimm wird es mit dem 14tägigen Rückgaberecht. Wir haben es wieder und wieder erlebt, dass Pakete auf den letzten Drücker zurückgeschickt werden und offensichtlich niemals geöffnet wurden. Vierzehn Tage im Karton und einmal hin und her geschickt - das überlebt die beste Pflanze nicht. Machen kann ich dann gar nichts, denn selbstverständlich heisst es dann die Pflanzen seien schon kaputt angekommen. Beweispflicht liegt bei mir.


----------



## Diogenes (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hallo Werner
Mein schlimmstes Erlebniss in der Richtung war folgendes: Ich atte eine große Yucca verkauft, nach ca einer Woche brachte der Kunde die Pflanze in erbärmlichem Zustand wieder und wollte naaa... sein Geld zurück. Die Blätter waren komplett trocken, uglaublich in der kurtzen Zeit, Sprosse und Stamm von seltsam weicher beschaferheit aber nicht faul oder so.
Das Schadbild war mir bis dahin noch nicht untergekommen, weil nämlich die Wenigsten ihre Zimmerpflanzen kochen. Mein Kunde war Pizzabäcker und hatte es für eine gute Idee gehalten die Yucca auf seinen Pizzaofen zu stellen. SEUFTS! An dieser Stelle vielen vielen Dank für die wunderbaren Victoriabilder.
Gruß aus MV Diogenes


----------



## Kolja (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

@ Diogenes

 für die hitzige Yucca und so einen Kunden. Wer macht denn so was?


----------



## Diogenes (30. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Sowas macht jemand der nicht weis das eine Pflanze kein Möbeltück ist sondern ein Lebewesen ist, das auch Ansprüche stellt. Etwas ganz anderes- Wenn man die Victoria nun selber aussähen wollte- Woher bekomt man das Saatgut? Ich meine es ist Winter die ideale Zeit für Teichmäßige Ideeen und Spinnerreien und wer weiß...


----------



## Nymphaion (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Ich habe es oft erlebt, dass ich ausgelacht wurde wenn ich Pflanzen als Lebewesen bezeichnete. Für sehr viele Leute SIND sie Dekorationsartikel und mehr nicht. Da herrscht dann großes Erstaunen darüber, dass sie krank werden können, Ungeziefer bekommen können, oder dass Blüten auch einmal verblühen. Ich habe schon mehrfach Reklamationen bekommen, weil bei Seerosen die Blüten ständig nach ein paar Tagen kaputt gingen. Die Leute glaubten ernsthaft, dass sich ein paar Tage nach dem Pflanzen Blüten öffnen und dann mindestens bis zum Herbst ständig offen und makellos sind. Dünger ist ein weiteres Thema das regelmäßig Erstaunen auslöst. Das kann doch nicht sein, dass eine Pflanze Futter braucht??? Oder diese willkürlichen Vorschriften der Gärtner wohin man eine Pflanze setzen darf. Wenn ich einen Kaktus im Aquarium haben will, dann wächst der da auch!

Schuld tragen manchmal auch diverse Gartenzeitschriften. Da werden ganz erstaunliche Pflanzenarrangements mit vielen Bildern präsentiert, z.B. Teichpflanzen in Glasgefäßen für den Wohnzimmertisch. An dem Glas ist nicht der geringste Algenbelag, die Pflanzen stehen straff aufrecht, obwohl das nächste Fenster sicher drei Meter entfernt ist. Sowas kann es nicht geben, aber das wissen die Leser natürlich nicht. Sie machen es nach, und nach einer Woche ist das Glas innen grün geworden und die Pflanzen wachsen alle Richtung Fenster und sehen sehr merkwürdig aus. Ich habe auch schon Freilandpflanzungen abgebildet gesehen, die so nicht funktionieren können. Garantiert wurden da für die Aufnahme ausgewachsene Pflanzen eingebuddelt und schnell abgelichtet. Die Bilder in den Gartenzeitschriften werden für mich generell zum Ärgernis. In vielen Zeitschriften dominieren sie inzwischen absolut. Die Texte werden im Gegenzug immer kürzer und dürftiger und sind oft auch schlecht recherchiert. Teilweise werden richtige Fehlinformationen verbreitet. Wirklich gute Artikel mit fundierten Informationen, bei denen Text und Bild in einem ausgewogenen Verhältnis stehen, findet man kaum noch.

Victoriasamen ist schwer zu bekommen. Kit Knotts in Florida hat früher reichlich Samen verteilt, aber seit etliche Schlaumeier bei ihr kostenlos tausende Samen abgestaubt und bei Ebay vertickt haben, ist sie sehr zurückhaltend geworden. Das widerspricht eigentlich ihrem Anliegen die echten Arten der Victoria zu verbreiten (in den botanischen Gärten wurden bis vor kurzem nur undefinierbare Hybriden kultiviert), aber ich verstehe ihren Ärger über die Abstauber. Die reine Gier hat also wieder einmal dafür gesorgt, dass etwas nicht mehr erhältlich ist. Die Samen aus Südargentinien habe ich vom Entdecker des Standorts bekommen, und das auch nur weil ich seit Jahren mit ihm befreundet bin und als eine Art 'Botaniker ehrenhalber' betrachtet werde.


----------



## Diogenes (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hallo Werner Da hast Du absolut recht. In vielen Gartenzeitschriften wird der Eindruck erweckt auch im Garten müsse man immer nach der neuesten Mode gehen. Pflanzen sind da nur noch Decoobjekte und wenn sich die Trendfarbe ändert- weg damit. Ich seheöfters solche Gärten. Was den Leutenoft fehlt ist Geduld. Wenn ich eine Staude pflanze (meine Liebe gehört den __ Iris und den Seerosen) dann dauert es Jahre bis sie ihre volle Schönheit erreich hat. Bis dahin sind diverse Moden gekommen und gegangen. Manchmal ist es einfach viiiel schöner die Trends Trends sein zu lassen und auf die gemütliche alte Art zu hegen wa einem selbst gefällt. Nachdenkliche Grüße aus der Tonne von Diogenes Noch eines- Wie lage behällt Victoria die Keimfähigkeit?


----------



## Kuni99 (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hallo,

Samen von _Victoria cruziana_ bleiben ein paar Jahre keimfähig. Ich hatte 2005 Samen von einem botanischen Garten bekommen, der 2003 geerntet wurde. Die letzten keimten 2008. Leider habe ich es nie geschafft, die Pflanzen groß zu bekommen, das ist schon schwierig. Wichtig ist, dass die Samen permanent unter Wasser aufbewahrt werden.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Nymphaion (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hallo,

die Keimfähigkeit bleibt bei richtiger Lagerung mehrere Jahre erhalten. Wichtig ist aber dass die Samen niemals ausserhalb des Wassers sind. Es genügen schon zwei bis drei Minuten ausserhalb des Wassers und der Embryo im Samen stirbt ab. Beim Aussäen muss man ein Häutchen an dem Samen entfernen - das muss sehr schnell gehen, sonst stirbt der Same quasi unter deinen Händen.


----------



## MarkusP (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hallo, bin neu hier im Forum. Ich habe mit Victoria leider noch keine Erfahrung machen können aber mit Euryale ferox, der __ Stachelseerose Asiens. Samen habe ich vom Botanischen Garten München erhalten. Anfang März in einem Eimer im Gewächshaus ausgesäht (Heizstab 28-30°C), keimte er innerhalb 1 Woche vollständig. 
Nach 8 Wochen habe ich dann getopf und in einem 90L Mörtelkübel weiterkultiviert bei ca. 25°C Wasstertemperatur. Das Wachstum waranfangs zögerlich aber dann ging alles sehr schnell und gegen Anfang Juli hatte ich die erste Knopse entdeckt, versteckt unter den Blättern. Ein schöner Anblick war es jetzt nicht gerade aber die Kultur im Mörtelkübel war möglich und ich konnte viele Samen ernten.
Ich habe dieses Jahr bei Werner 1 Victoria cruziana bestellt und werde es mit ihr mal probieren und berichten.

Die Aussaat der Euyale beginnt für dieses Jahr auch schon bald, in 2 Wochen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hi Markus,

so winzig sind die Blüten von Euryale ferox, ich hätte gedacht die wären deutlich größer

MfG Frank


----------



## MarkusP (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hi Frank,

wenn die Pflanze Platz hat, sich zu entwickeln, dann werden die Blüten schon etwas größer. Ich habe die Pflanzen auch nur in 5L Töpfen gehalten, da bleiben dann alle Teile (v. a. die Blätter) deutlich kleiner. Ich war aber trotzdem froh, die Art überhaupt erfolgreich halten zu können.

Wie das dieses Jahr dann mit der Victoria klappt, wird sich zeigen.....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Victoria*

dann kann man also sagen das war ein Bonaiexemplar

MfG Frank


----------



## MarkusP (6. März 2012)

*AW:  Victoria*

So, seit vergangenem Samstag sind die Euryalesamen nun im 30°C warmen Wasser im Gewächshaus, heute konnte ich nun bei vielen Samen erste Keimreaktionen verzeichnen

Ich bin gespannt, wieviele ich durchbringe, es waren über 70 Samenkörner. Ich habe aber letztes Jahr schon bemerkt, dass Wasserschnecken die keimenden Samen zum fressen gern haben, also wird sich das schon von selber regeln.

Sobald etwas mehr zu sehen ist, werde ich mal Fotos der Keimlinge machen, sollte ich das hin bekommen, da ja unter Wasser.


LG Markus


----------



## MarkusP (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Victoria*

Wie versprochen gibts nun mal Bilder von den nun pikierten Euryale Jungpflänzchen. Man glaubt es kaum aber ab Ende Juni/Anfang Juli beginnt bei mir die Blüte und dauert dann bis Ende Oktober, da sterben die Pflanzen dann rasch ab, leider.


----------



## MarkusP (10. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Victoria*

Am Samstag war nun Pflanztag der von Werner gelieferten Victoria cruziana. Gepflanzt wurde in einen Kübel in Lehmerde, der als Dünger grobe Hornspäne untergemischt wurden. Pflanztiefe ab Oberkante sind ca. 15-20 cm.

Standort Folienhaus: Wasserbecken nicht beheizt. Der Topf befindet sich in einer Mörtelwanne, die mit einem Heizstab leicht beheizt wird. Die Wanne verschwindet im Wasserbecken, so dass sich die Blätter auf der gesamten Fläche ausbreiten können.

1 gesundes Blatt ist vorhanden, ein weiteres schiebt von unten nach. Werde von Zeit zu Zeit darüber berichten.

LG
Markus


----------



## Gladiator (10. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Victoria*

Wie gross werden die dinger denn hier?

dort wo die herkommen werden sie ja recht riesig...


----------



## MarkusP (10. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hm,  wie gross die bei mir wird, kann ich noch nicht sagen, da es das 1. Jahr ist, indem ich die Pflanze pflege. Es wird sich also zeigen, wie ihr das unter meinen Bedingungen so gefällt.

LG
Markus


----------



## mani2 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Victoria*

Ist ja interessant,hatte auch schon mal über eine von der Sorte nachgedacht 
Aber mit den Platz wirds schwierig,ist schon alles voll im Gewächshaus 
Bin gespannt wie sie sich bei dir macht,vielleicht findet nächstes Jahr ein Swimmingpool in meinen Garten Platz mit einfachen Gewächshaus drüber


----------



## MarkusP (10. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Victoria*

Wenns ein warmer Sommer wird, dürfte das so wohl klappen.


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Victoria*

In diesem Jahr haben wir sehr viele Victorias, denn einige Kunden haben ihre bestellten Pflanzen dann doch nicht haben wollen.

 

Die vielen Victoria-Blätter kommen deswegen in Konflikt mit den tropischen Seerosen. Meine Befürchtung war, dass die Seerosen dadurch zu wenig Licht bekommen und verdrängt werden. Die Seerosen haben das Problem aber ganz anders gelöst:

 

und das ist nicht die Ausnahme, sondern die Regel:

 

Die Blätter der Victoria sind alles andere als dünn oder schwächlich. So sehen sie von der Seite aus:

 

und so von unten:

 

Unsere erste Victoriablüte in diesem Jahr haben wir buchstäblich verpennt. Am Freitagabend war ich um neun noch einmal im Gewächshaus und habe die Knospe kontrolliert. Da war ich überzeugt sie öffnet sich in dieser Nacht nicht und bin wieder ins Haus gegangen. Am nächsten Morgen stand sie aber doch offen. Diese Knospe wird sich vermutlich heute Nacht öffnen. Diesmal kommt eine Nachtwache, etliche Besucher haben sich schon angekündigt: 

 

Übrigens sind unsere __ Frösche (NORMA sei Dank), in diesem Jahr besonders mutig:

 

Ansonsten sitzen die kleinen Frösche sehr gern in den Victoriablättern. Ich vermute die Froschmütter sind daran schuld. Wahrscheinlich sagen sie zu den kleinen Fröschen: setzt euch auf die Victorias, da hat es wenigstens ein Geländer!


----------



## libsy (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Victoria*

Wow kann ich da nur sagen. Echt sensationell.


----------



## Gladiator (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Victoria*

super Bilder!


ich find die victoria soooo toll!

aber ich will ihr nicht antun in meinem kleinen teich zu leben... hätte ich aber gerne selbst im teich.. oder einfach zuhause irgendwo..



ist das nicht auch so victoria wo menschen tragen können oder sowas schweres? aber die wo ich meine gibts eher im urwald vielleicht


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Victoria*

So, vor lauter Begeisterung hab ich vergessen die Bilder von der Blüte einzustellen. Bitte sehr, hier sind 24 Stunden im Leben einer Victoria, von 22 Uhr bis 22 Uhr am folgenden Abend:


----------



## mimo (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Victoria*

Toll!
Versucht Euch doch mal an der Zucht von Mintiteich-kompatiblen Mini-Viktorias. Mit der richtigen Anwendung molekularbiologischer Techniken sollte das doch gehen *grübel*. ;-)
Begeisterte Grüße von
Miriam


----------



## Diogenes (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Victoria*

Hallo Werner
seit ich die Victoria in Berlin vor 12 Jahren erstmals live gesehen habe spukt mir der Gedanke im Kopf umher sie zu kutivieren.
Ich habe ein Becken 4x5 bei einer Tiefe von 140 cm zur Verfügung.
Das Ganze ist in einem Folientunnel untergebracht.
Meine Fragen konkret:
-Würde die Wasserfläche genügen?
-Wie ist die Tolleranz der Pflanze gegenüber nachts sinkender Luftemperatur bei gleichbleibender Wassertemperatur?
LG Cristian


----------



## dirk-Peter (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Victoria*

Absolut toller Beitrag. Alle 7 Seiten gelesen.
Ich gehe im Maerz 2014 zwischen Concepcion und Bahia Negra am Rio Paraguay auf Cruziana.jagd. 
Wer mehr wissen moechte schaue da. Zum lesen braucht man sich ja nicht anmelden.
http://www.flowgrow.de/pflanzendatenbank/wasserpflanzen-aus-paraguay-t17391-15.html
Geht etwa mitte der Seite los und auf der naechsten weiter.
Gruesse aus Py
DePe


----------



## bernhardh (26. Nov. 2017)

Interessante Geschichte, ebenfalls alle Seiten gelesen.
Nun möchte ich kommendes Jahr auch eine V. cruziana im Folientunnel kultivieren!
Werner, hast du Samen?


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Nov. 2017)

Hallo, Werner war 2015 das letzte mal aktiv.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Nov. 2017)

bernhardh schrieb:


> Interessante Geschichte, ebenfalls alle Seiten gelesen.
> Nun möchte ich kommendes Jahr auch eine V. cruziana im Folientunnel kultivieren!
> Werner, hast du Samen?


www.nymphaion.de anschreiben......das ist Werner.....oder sehe dich in seinem Shop um.


----------

